# 65 console glovebox finish



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to refinish the interior of the console in my 65 GTO. It had a flocked type texture originally. Does anyone know of a product that I can get to restore that finish? If not, are there any other suggestions?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check out this thread;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/console-base-conversion-restoration-23232/


----------

